# canister filter for 10 gallon



## fishboy

I was wondering if this was overdoing it but is there a canister filter which i can use for my 10 gallon. I'm going to have 3 dwarf puffers and a oto in this tank when i set it up in the fall and right now i have 2 HOBs (1 of which is broken) and was wondering if i could get anything more powerful. I also may use multiple types of filteration such as a HOB and a UGF if i can't get a canister. Does anyone think i'm over doing it because i hear these little puffers are fragile


----------



## Damon

A canister is deffinitely overdoing it. Fluval makes an internal filter as does Marineland (Duetto models). I would just stick with an aquaclear filter for them unless the tank is planted. Then I would go with an internal filter.


----------



## DavidDoyle

2 observations: 1. Otos should be kept in groups. 2. I think they may end up as lunch for the puffers.


----------



## Damon

I hear ottos are one fish puffers don't bother. Could be wrong but that is my observations around the net.


----------



## euRasian32

The smallest canister I found is the:
Hydor Prime, 80 gph, for 20-40 gal aquariums.
Current may be a factor with puffers. They're not agile to say the least, and lots 'o current may pose a problem. If you were set on a canister then this is the one, but look for something that will diffuse the current, like a spray bar.

Other small canister/brands for reference:
Fluval 104, 125 gph, for 25 gal aquariums.
Eheim Ecco 2232, for 35 gall aquariums.
Eheim 2213, 116 gph, for 65 gal aquariums.
Rena XP 1, for 45 gal aquariums.


----------



## fishboy

so what do you guess think would be the best filter? The tank has fake plants

also otos are listed as good tankmates for dwarf puffers


----------



## Damon

Simpte said:


> A canister is deffinitely overdoing it. Fluval makes an internal filter as does Marineland (Duetto models). I would just stick with an aquaclear filter for them unless the tank is planted. Then I would go with an internal filter.


The question has been answered


----------



## fishboy

will that create alot of current? also would there be a benifit in also having a UGF?


----------



## euRasian32

Lots of current? yes, unless you run the return hose through a spray bar.

A UGF wouldn't be necessary if running a good canister with mechanical, chemical, and biological filtration. UGF's can be done right and wrong. When done wrong they can be detrimental to your tanks entire system.


----------



## fish_doc

If you are worried get a good sponge filter as a suppliment filter. But equipment is designed for certian tanks for good reasons. If it says 10-15gallon tanks it is usually best to use it on exactly that.


----------



## supaoopa

Just running one good sized powerfilter is all you need ( atleast 100gph ). If you want to still run a canister type filter so you can have more options for media types and placement you should look into the Zoo Med 501 turtle filter. Its basicly a mini canister for tanks 20 gals and under. Would work fine on your 10gal.


----------

